# Duyuru > Kültür >  Türk Kadını'nın Öarşafla Tanışması

## bozok

*TüRK KADINI’NIN üARşAFLA TANIşMASI* 



** 



** 


Bizde çarşaf, İslam kadınının dini kıyafeti sanılır. üarşafla Türk kadınlarının tanışması Birinci Sultan Murat (1360-1389) döneminde başlar. Bu örtünme bir sosyal olay yüzünden gerçekleşmiştir. Olay şöyle gelişmiştir :

*“… O zaman karılarda yüz örtmek adeti pek azdı. Yüz örtmek adeti sonradan, adet oldu. Karamanoğlu Alaüddin’in, Hamidoğlu İlyas’ın diyarını katliam ettiğinde üç kabile, Diyar-ı Osman’a firar etmişlerdi. O vakit bunları Murad Han görüp pek temiz ve uslu adem olduklarından Bursa’da yerleştirmişti. İşte bu kabile kadınları pek güzel olduklarından herkes bunları temaşa etmeye başlayınca Ulema tarafından bu kabilenin hatunlarının yüzleri siper edilmesi emredildi. İşte ne vakit çarşıya çıksalar o kabile hatunları yüzlerini siper ederlerdi. Fakat bu hal sonra diğer kadın ve kızların da pek hoşuna geldiğinden herkes daima güzelce her tarafını örtmeye başladı.”*

İşte bundan anlaşıldığına göre, Birinci Murad’ın Bursa’ya yerleştirdiği üç Türkmen Oymağının dilber kadınları halkı heyecan içinde bırakınca Din Büyükleri ortalığı yatıştırıp her hangi bir olayı önlemek gayretiyle Türkmen güzellerine, yüz örtüsü güzellik sembolü sayılmış ve nihayet kendilerini hiç de çirkin bulmayan Bursa Hanımları da o güzellik sembolünü bütün vücutlarına teşmil edip el birliği ile kullanmaya başlayarak çarşafın genel bir kıyafet mahiyetini almasına, sırf kıskançlık yüzünden sebep olmuşlardır. Tabii bu durumda erkeklerin çarşaf meselesinde hiçbir günahı yok demektir. Bütün mesele şehir hanımlarının Türkmen güzellerini kıskanmalarından doğmuş, fakat bu taklit köylere yayılamamıştır.



*Kaynak : İsmail Hami Danişment*
*Tarihi Hakikatler eseri*


(*www.yenidenergenekon.com** /* 26 Kasım, 2007 tarihli yayınından alınmıştır...)



*EK*




*1900'lü yıllarda Girit'teki Ortodoks kadınlarının giyim şekilleri.*

*(www.toplumsalbilinc.org'dan...)*

----------

